# goretex thyroplasty?



## fuga

Any code suggestions for Thyroplasty using GoreTex?

Op note reads:
A quarter-inch ribbon of Gore-Tex tape was inserted laterally on the left lateral side between the cartilage
and perichondrium. As this was performed, the patient vocalized. The Gore-Tex tape was placed in a
manner to maximally improve the quality and volume of the voice. Following this, the tape was cut flush
with the cartilage. Bone wax was applied to provide stability.

Many thanks!


----------



## jackjones62

I need more info, such as a diagnosis and what is being repaired?  Is there more to the op note? because I think you maybe referring to a Laryngoplasty?

Let me know.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## fuga

*Goretex Thyroplasty*

Yes it is a laryngoplasty through an open incision.  I'm debating 31599 vs. 31588.  31588 has an example that is not relevant to my case and I'm not sure how the Goretex tape fits with that desc.  other than the NOS.  The patient has vocal fold paralysis following a thyroidectomy for papillary
thyroid carcinoma


----------



## jackjones62

Was this the only procedure performed or was done in conjunction with another?  

Personally, I would use CPT 31588, Laryngoplasty, not otherwise specified; you already know it is a larygoplasty and CPT has given you a universal code with 31588; all the other laryngoplasty codes identify a specific repair, this one allows for a variety of repairs that can be done. 

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------

